# Meadowhall, Sheffield



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Although a trip to Meadowhall isn't particularly a pleasurable experience (for me, at least) it is now made much more enjoyable by the opening of Coffika, located on the Upper Arcade right near the main entrance doors.

If you want to sit and relax then the seating area upstairs is perfect with its comfy armchairs and settees. A modern, fresh, uncluttered environment, conducive to relaxing before facing the crowds. Alternatively there are plenty of tables and chairs downstairs adjacent to the shopping area.

We thoroughly enjoyed our flat whites and excellent cakes this morning. You know the coffee is going to be made to perfection when you see Joey in front of the machine, he's a true coffee afficinado, and an artist! Not only was the coffee itself spot on at but the latte art was amazing too!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm there tomorrow afternoon so may kill a bit of time with a trip to Coffika


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had the pleasure of Meadowhall this afternoon, the aim being to buy Mrs WDs Christmas card. The cards I liked had over sickly sentiments inside and, being Northern, that just wouldn't do. Three shops in - avoiding the wandering galoots, push-chairs and generally being frustrated by other shoppers I called it a day. Quick visit to an over-crowded Hotel Chocolat and then coffee.

Had an Americano in Coffika. Without milk and in an 8oz cup the coffee didn't do it for me. A bit too roasty, hints of chocolate with a pleasant lemon finish but probably better as a milk based drink.

Brownie was very good and staff friendly. Layout is clever and makes the best of the available space.

Left without a card which probably means that I'll be searching pintrest for inspiration before commandeering Mrs WDs craft room for the afternoon and creating my own card (without the sickly sentiment)


----------

